# Soup Bones = Weight Bearing Bones?



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Are all soup bones weight-bearing bones? Are there any soup bones that you can feed safely?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Usually, soup bones = weight-bearing bones. And if they aren't weight-bearing bones, they're probably too small to feed safely. Would say no to all things listed as "soup bones".

ETA: Almost all bones in a cow are too dense to feed. The only possible exception is ribs. But some people even report problems with those. And ribs are not likely to be in "soup bone" packages. They're way more valuable! :wof:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Agree with Richelle - don't! Just cost me close to $500 for a broken tooth and I was told several other back teeth are chipped. I suspect beef ribs were the culprit. They are probably fine for the big dogs, but obviously not a 40lber like mine.
I use to give her marrow bones, but at least 18 months ago, and I'm sure I would have noticed her broken tooth way before now if that was the case. The last 18 months she's only got beef ribs, pork ribs, chicken and neck bones that I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm very wary of these types of bones as well, i won't give weight bearing bones, from large ungulates. not even small pieces. though, if they have plenty of meat to scrape off i might be inclined as they mine wouldn't focus on the bone as much with the meat but as far as not much meat etc... mollywoppy said Don't.

if you want good bones for them i would recomend pork, from what i have seen of them they are quite soft, if you can find a pork farm in your area pork spine, top ribs etc etc are really good and there isn't as much of a risk of breaking teeth etc and there is a TON of marrow inside of them.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Are beef neck bones more dense than ribs? Wallaby has done fine so far with some pretty dense bones [turkey legs and pork necks], but what worries me is that he just chomps right through them. He is fairly small but has the jaw strength of a puma.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I'm very wary of these types of bones as well, i won't give weight bearing bones, from large ungulates. not even small pieces. though, if they have plenty of meat to scrape off i might be inclined as they mine wouldn't focus on the bone as much with the meat but as far as not much meat etc... mollywoppy said Don't.
> 
> if you want good bones for them i would recomend pork, from what i have seen of them they are quite soft, if you can find a pork farm in your area pork spine, top ribs etc etc are really good and there isn't as much of a risk of breaking teeth etc and there is a TON of marrow inside of them.


I have been slightly considering feeding pork ribs. The top ones are the best? I don't know the dif between spare vs. other ribs on a pig. My younger dog broke his molar on a beef rib and he had nice shiny healthy white teethies.  I have always thought beef ribs would not be a good choice but I finally tried and of course the first time the molar broke.
I think beef ribs are great for kitties and any dog that isn't a big chewer and I do know many people on here with larger dogs feed them no prob.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I really don't know my pork ribs either...country style, some other style, plain style...who the heck knows...I just get the least expensive which is usually country style and they have a lot of meat on them. But I would be interested in hearing the differences if anyone wants to explain.

As for beef ribs....I guess I've been lucky in that I don't even bother because beef is so dang expensive. The bones my hoodlums, and felions for that matter, get are pork ribs, chicken bones and turkey bones. And sometimes fish if there are some bones left in some of those canned fish which I feed irregularly....but I'm staying away from all other type of bones because I just had to spend a chunk of change on my stupid window...I can't afford a broken tooth. 

I think the advice to just steer clear of beef bones would be a good idea.


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

I would love to know the differences between the pork ribs as well!!!! I just grab the big packs of spare ribs......but it seems the pork rib variety is endless!!!


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I've given the sectioned soup bone in the past (before I knew how bad the weight bearing ones can be). 
My girl isn't a hard chewer though, she doesn't have healthy or very strong teeth it seems, so she would clean off the meat on the outside and lick out the marrow. I'm comfortable with giving her beef ribs too because she just picks the meat and a bit of the joint then leaves it.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Pork ribs in a nutshell:

Here's a pic of the whole pig including the ribcage:









Spareribs:









Baby back / Back ribs / short ribs:









Country Style (sorry the picture sucks, but it was the best I could find that also showed the bone):










I would not suggest country style ribs, as their bones are small and could cause choking. Spareribs are great for all dogs because they're the longest of all the ribs. Baby back ribs are better for tiny dogs than they are large dogs because they are cut much smaller. So they could pose a choking hazard for a larger dog.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We just picked up spare ribs today from a new supplier and I can tell they are much less meaty than the ribs I was used to getting our regular supplier ran out of. 

And I'd probably be nervous about offering beef neck bones to any of my dogs....I think they'd try too hard to get through the bone. I wasn't comfortable with pork necks so I don't think beef necks would ease my mind any either.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's many bones that can be added to soup.
weight bearing bones are femur bones and other bones
in the leg. i give my dog/dogs femur bones, whole or center cut.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i give my dog/dogs femur bones, whole or center cut.


Good luck with that. They're NEVER allowed in our house again
Why I’ll NEVER give a dog a marrow or knuckle bone | Prey Model Raw


----------

